# FP 5 modem



## drbveb (Sep 29, 2011)

Does anyone have just a Odin for the Fp5 modem?
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

We would need the full fp5 Odin first so no...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

I personally think that there is a problem with them techinically as the fluctuation of signal strength is exteremly unstable and constantly dips and spikes. I notice this ever since FP5 was released. I generally would be able to send text messages without hicups from my job location and now I constantly need to resend them. I reported the problem to verizon and they open a ticket to investigate. When I was on FP1 didnt have an issue. Now Note: My wife , Mother-In-Law, Co-Worker all have the same phone and notice the issue as well since I mentioned it.


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

My 4G lte has been solid, maybe better, since fp5... sorry ya got some problems should ask VZW if new towers are being added to your area. When Denver got coverage upgraded, the network was allover the place.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

babyjake said:


> I personally think that there is a problem with them techinically as the fluctuation of signal strength is exteremly unstable and constantly dips and spikes. I notice this ever since FP5 was released. I generally would be able to send text messages without hicups from my job location and now I constantly need to resend them. I reported the problem to verizon and they open a ticket to investigate. When I was on FP1 didnt have an issue. Now Note: My wife , Mother-In-Law, Co-Worker all have the same phone and notice the issue as well since I mentioned it.


Same here maybe it is just certain areas of coverage?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## xprog (Nov 16, 2011)

Been the opposite for me, texting is much better on fp5. I haven't had to resend a text yet.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Its very possiable that the coverage area is bad I reported it regardless worst case or best case is they give me a new phone. We need an ICS update minium


----------



## kynalvarus (Oct 26, 2011)

babyjake said:


> Its very possiable that the coverage area is bad I reported it regardless worst case or best case is they give me a new phone. We need an ICS update minium


We'd love an ICS or JB update, but unless/until someone either reverse-engineers the RIL driver or Samsung releases the source for it, we're hosed. My VZW contract is up in March 2013 and I'm not holding my breath that we'll get ICS or JB by then, or ever.


----------

